# legit danger or false worry?



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> For me it is about variety.
> 
> When I go for the water I often make a slob of myself and let extra water run down my chin onto my neck and chest to cool me down.


:shifty:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

CrpntrFrk said:


> When I go for the water I often make a slob of myself and let extra water run down my chin onto my neck and chest to cool me down.


Now, if you were a woman....that would be such a turn on :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> and let extra water run down my chin onto my neck and chest to cool me down.


Growing up in Fort Lauderdale we had a row of bar that did this each weekend for funn:w00t:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Kent Whitten said:


> Now, if you were a woman....that would be such a turn on :laughing:


Yea, it would probably shrivel up if you saw me doing that.....:laughing:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

The worst part of heat exhaustion is that one can lose control of the sphincter muscle. I saw a guy running the iron man competition in Hawaii and suddenly, he ran off the side of the path and was bending over.

So keep this in mind if there are some guys up above you on a scaffold.

Explosive diarrhea is quite common under heat stress. Don't think you are safe if you are standing across from someone, because this will bounce off walls. You don't want to have to say, "I got hit by the richo****."

This is the kind of **** which should be discussed at the weekly safety meetings.


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

working in South GA we deal with some extreme heat also
heat indexes get into the 110+ range starting about June
it used to not bother me...now every summer it gets worse on me.

always been told not to pour cold water on your head while extremely hot...
and have seen guys pass out from it.

cant wait its almost here
just hitting 90s now


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

cleveman said:


> The worst part of heat exhaustion is that one can lose control of the sphincter muscle.


That's good to know in case anybody is remodeling a gay bar in the middle of the summer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hand Drive (Sep 6, 2011)

salt is good to use but, unrefined sea salt does wonders for replenishing the electrolytes lost during sweating. it is loaded with minerals and trace nutrients also.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I dont know if anyone suggested it yet but use those cooling towels.

My is called frog tog or something. Lol

It gets cold due to rapid evaporation and really cools you down


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

When I get too much heat,...I start looking like tanning mom

How foul is that :blink:

I like the poweraide red - my fav.


----------



## theyoungguy15 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi know it is off topic but a few days ago on my hunting trip me and my boss' son shot a 100+ pound black bear the embarassing part is I unloaded 7 rounds into that bear when it was walking down a hillside at us. man freaked me out having a wounded black bear walking down the hill 15 yards away.


----------



## Djea3 (Jul 6, 2020)

theyoungguy15 said:


> I unloaded 7 rounds into that bear a wounded black bear walking down the hill 15 yards away.


It sounds like you were trying to pop a quick one while you had buck fever. Bad stuff. I never allowed any of this of myself, not once.
From an old hunter who knows the cascades, you need to SLOW DOWN and NEVER take a shot you are not sure will kill. Never fire a weapon unless you INTEND TO KILL and KNOW that shot WILL kill. There is NEVER an excuse to let off 7 rounds. NEVER unless maybe on Kodiak Island and both you and the guide are shooting an attacking bear.
Never force a shot. Either you are ready and the animal is aligned, or you don't shoot. One bullet is always enough. Slow down. Aim. Exhale, Gently squeeze off the round with both EYES OPEN and watch the hit. See the fur and watch the impact ring expand. Never take your eye off the game. While watching, Jack a back up round into the tube and slowly take aim again. Hold. Watch. If absolutely necessary let another round off. Repeat. I have needed two rounds twice in my life. Both were coup de gras with a pistol but the animals were never getting up again either way, the pistol was used for mercy and quickness only. A knife would have done as well.
I have hunted bear with bow. I have tracked and killed wounded bear and deer shot by others with bow. It is NOT fun. Bow or rifle, slow down. If you are not sure of your backstop or even your hunting partner's location DO NOT SHOOT. If you are not sure you will hit you target DO NOT SHOOT. If you are not sure you will drop your target, DO NO SHOOT.
This is not about killing an animal with an M16 firing fully auto or filling a tag. This is about giving the animal the respect of the hunt. It is about making personal rules that you always follow and giving nature HONOR. Killing is easy. Killing by truly hunting and honoring the animal and the hunt is HARD, maybe the hardest thing you can ever do.
I have not fired my weapon because of the absolute beauty of a given animal (I wanted him to reproduce). I have not fired my weapon because I was unsure of my hunting partner's location. I have not fired my weapon because I was not POSITIVE that I would make the kill shot (even though I felt I would I was not positive (downhill distance)). I have not fired my weapon because other animals not intended to die were behind my game (a 7mm mag from 120 feet will pass through 2 deer easily). I have tracked bear, stalked bear and stood 30 feet above sleeping bear and not taken the shot as I could not find the head or heart zone (curled in a ball asleep in shadowed hollow). I have climbed a tree with a bear following me and warned him to leave or die. He left and I did not fill my tag, but that was a decision. The interaction meant more than meat or trophy. I hope you see the pattern. The bear, the deer, the elk, they are YOU and you are THEM. We are all together on earth and we MUST honor each other.
Hunting is NEVER about killing. It is about honor of self and game and nature and living with rules and safety. Give yourself something MUCH greater next hunt.
Whoever is teaching you, you need a new teacher or a new philosophy and or new hunting partners. I hope you are done with whatever attitude those were teaching you forever. You need more than just killing in your life and calling it "hunting". Be at one with your game and nature. That is hard.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Djea3 said:


> It sounds like you were trying to pop a quick one while you had buck fever. Bad stuff. I never allowed any of this of myself, not once.
> From an old hunter who knows the cascades, you need to SLOW DOWN and NEVER take a shot you are not sure will kill. Never fire a weapon unless you INTEND TO KILL and KNOW that shot WILL kill. There is NEVER an excuse to let off 7 rounds. NEVER unless maybe on Kodiak Island and both you and the guide are shooting an attacking bear.
> Never force a shot. Either you are ready and the animal is aligned, or you don't shoot. One bullet is always enough. Slow down. Aim. Exhale, Gently squeeze off the round with both EYES OPEN and watch the hit. See the fur and watch the impact ring expand. Never take your eye off the game. While watching, Jack a back up round into the tube and slowly take aim again. Hold. Watch. If absolutely necessary let another round off. Repeat. I have needed two rounds twice in my life. Both were coup de gras with a pistol but the animals were never getting up again either way, the pistol was used for mercy and quickness only. A knife would have done as well.
> I have hunted bear with bow. I have tracked and killed wounded bear and deer shot by others with bow. It is NOT fun. Bow or rifle, slow down. If you are not sure of your backstop or even your hunting partner's location DO NOT SHOOT. If you are not sure you will hit you target DO NOT SHOOT. If you are not sure you will drop your target, DO NO SHOOT.
> ...


The person you're replying to hasn't been on here for nearly 10 years


----------

